# Fruit & Veggies from Bountifulbaskets.org



## mike johnson (Nov 3, 2012)

Im not sure if any of you have this in your area but bountifulbaskets is a food co-op that is in several states and a great deal.You recieve both fruits and veggies for a price of only 15$. They also have special add ons like the case of pickling cucumbers i picked up for about 18$. The picture below is the standerd 15$ box.













1351958896639.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Nov 3, 2012






 This is a great deal for us city dwellers who dont have much room to grow.In the bags are grapes,Romane hearts & brussel sprouts.Clam shell is blackberries.


----------

